# GRR & Labor Day weekend



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Is it common or likely for Glendora Ridge Rd to be closed to motor traffic on Labor Day weekend?


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope it is.. I don't like them racers out there. July 4th was nice with no cars.


----------



## MC357 (Oct 25, 2011)

Can anyone confirm that it will be closed?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Local newspapapers write GRR was closed in 2012 ... so I'm hoping same in 2013.

I believe GRR gets closed when wildfire risk is high and when a high influx of careless hikers/campers is expected. Fire risk is just as high or greater than last year, so maybe closed.

Regardless, I'll be riding GMR & GRR this weekend in morning.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

According to the DWP site GMR/GRR will NOT be closed:

Road Closures Website


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*Latest update*

GMR & GRR will be closed to motor traffic this weekend! 

Road Closures


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

tom_h said:


> GMR & GRR will be closed to motor traffic this weekend!
> 
> Road Closures


Very nice!!!!


----------

